# BIOS Alert! CPU Fan Failure



## YankEE_69 (23. Juli 2005)

Hallöchen Leute, ich hab den CPU-gesteuerten Gehäuselüfter entfernt und einen neuen, LEISEREN, eingebaut (mit normaler Stromquelle angeschlossen, nicht über den CPU-Steckplatz).
 Gehäusetemperatur usw. ist alles in Ordnung, aber bei jedem Neustart des Rechners erscheint eben diese Meldung "BIOS Alert! CPU Fan Failure". Im BIOS kann ich die Meldung nicht deaktivieren. Gibts da andere Möglichkeiten?
 Ich dachte, vielleicht so eine art "Jumper" in den CPU-Steckplatz zu setzen statt den alten Lüfter, aber ich will da keinen Kurzschluss riskieren, keine Ahnung, weiss da jemand Rat?
 Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Tobias K. (23. Juli 2005)

moin


Welchen Motherboard hast du?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## YankEE_69 (23. Juli 2005)

mh, ich kenn mich da nich so aus, ein Pentium IV - Motherboard

 grtz@ank


----------



## hyprÞrclaim (23. Juli 2005)

hmm mit vielleicht geht es wenn du im bios einstellst das es bei keinem error anhält!
Ich würde nicht einfachso einen jumper reinmachen, wenn dann einen widerstand (lämpchen oder so) natürlich mit der richtigen anz Ohm

hmm ansonsten musst du uns dein M-board bekanntgeben


----------



## Tobias K. (23. Juli 2005)

moin


War dein PC ein Komplettsystem? Wenn ja, welches?
Die Bezeichnung steht aber auch auf dem Board.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## YankEE_69 (23. Juli 2005)

also im Everest Home (Benchmark-Prog) steht als Motherboard Name:
 Dell Dimension 8400 (ID: DMI)

 grtz@ank


----------



## YankEE_69 (23. Juli 2005)

...is ein DELL Rechner - aber das mit dem Lämpchen hörst sich gut an


----------



## YankEE_69 (23. Juli 2005)

Ich hab mal mein BIOS untersucht aber eine Einstellung das es bei keinem error anhält gibt es nicht

 grtz@ank


----------



## Andreas Späth (23. Juli 2005)

Dein Board verlangt eine Mindestdrehzahl vom CPU Lüfter, erreicht er diese nicht bzw gibt er diese nicht ans Board weiter kommt diese Fehlermeldung.

1. Im Bios kann man eventuell genau diese Funktion deaktivieren. CPU Fan Speed irgendwas....
2. Versuch mal den Kühler der Northbridge an auf den Steckplatz des CPU Kühlers zu setzen, und umgekehrt.


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo!


			
				DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dein Board verlangt eine Mindestdrehzahl vom CPU Lüfter, erreicht er diese nicht bzw gibt er diese nicht ans Board weiter kommt diese Fehlermeldung.....


.... und dieses Phänomen tritt häufig bei temperaturgeregelten Lüftern auf.
Einige Boards haben damit Probleme weil der Lüfter langsam.... zu langsam anläuft.
Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen wie man dieses Problem umgehen kann.
Einen evtl. möglichen Lösungsansatzt hat DJ Teac ja schon unter Punkt 2 genannt.

Gruss Dr Dau

PS: Ich habe lieber einen ständig lauten Lüfter, als einen der mal laut und mal leise ist (ist weniger nervend).


----------



## YankEE_69 (25. Juli 2005)

Bei meinem Rechner gibts ein Lüfter am Prozessor, an der GraKa, am Netzteil und am Gehäuse.
 Das mit dem "Kühler der Northbridge an den Steckplatz des CPU Kühlers setzen und umgekehrt" versteh ich nicht ganz. 

 grtz@ank


----------

